# Can you connect an Android tablet to your network.



## Sasaferrato (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm getting this:

A1CS X220 TABLET 10.2" ANDROID 2.2, WIFI, MIFI, HDMI, 1080P, GPS WITH CAM

For Christmas. I've checked it to make sure it is working etc, now Mrs Sas has spirited it away until the day.

I've connected it to my wireless network, that works fine. My question is, can I hook into the drives on my Windows 7 machine, or are the OSs incompatible?


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2011)

Loads to choose from:
https://market.android.com/search?q=Remote Desktop Client &so=1&c=apps

This could be a good one to try out:
https://market.android.com/details?...=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImFuZHJvaWQuYW5kcm9pZFZOQyJd


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 6, 2011)

editor said:


> Loads to choose from:
> https://market.android.com/search?q=Remote Desktop Client &so=1&c=apps
> 
> This could be a good one to try out:
> https://market.android.com/details?...=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImFuZHJvaWQuYW5kcm9pZFZOQyJd



Thanks for that, I'm brand new to the Android system.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2011)

If you just need to share a few files, you could try Dropbox too.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 6, 2011)

editor said:


> If you just need to share a few files, you could try Dropbox too.



I've a feeling that it is going to be a steep learning curve.  I haven't had my mitts on the beast for long, it just had to be checked to make sure it worked. It will mainly be a browsing machine for the living room, my laptop is a 17" display, too ungainly for your knees. As it has an HDMI output, it would be useful to use it to stream movies from the main machine.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 6, 2011)

dropbox is really simple and just a folder you use
it can be on your pc, online, on your phone and you can share it with others


----------



## grit (Nov 7, 2011)

Might be worth looking at some WebDAV apps for android.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 7, 2011)

My Android phone can be connected to my laptop so that it becomes a drive for the laptop. Files can be transferred without any problems. So I would think that an Android tablet would work the same way.

In any case Dropbox which is free, means that you can share files between any computer, phone or tablet. The files sit on the 'cloud' at Dropbox and can be accessed at any time once you have synced the machines. I use Epistle notepad (free) which means notes I make on my phone are automatically uploaded to my Dropbox account without me doing anything.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 7, 2011)

Rather depends on what sort of files you want to access...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 29, 2011)

New question.

How do I load files onto the tablet? I want to put a few movies on.

( The manual supplied by the manufacturer is somewhat basic. )


----------



## ddraig (Dec 29, 2011)

superior xtian movies? none of that muslim filth obviously! 

was going to answer as it's pretty straightforward but you can whistle for it


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 29, 2011)

ddraig said:


> superior xtian movies? none of that muslim filth obviously!
> 
> was going to answer as it's pretty straightforward but you can whistle for it



What the fuck are you on about now?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't help you, but those that can will want to know the make and model...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 29, 2011)

Sasaferrato said:


> New question.
> 
> How do I load files onto the tablet? I want to put a few movies on.
> 
> ( The manual supplied by the manufacturer is somewhat basic. )



Do you already have the files on your computer?

It should show up like a memory stick when you plug it in, so just copy then across. With films some will work, others won't. Then you have fun of either finding a media player for Andorid that will play them or re encoding them on your PC to work on the tablet. Worth trying to first to find how bad it will be.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 30, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Do you already have the files on your computer?
> 
> It should show up like a memory stick when you plug it in, so just copy then across. With films some will work, others won't. Then you have fun of either finding a media player for Andorid that will play them or re encoding them on your PC to work on the tablet. Worth trying to first to find how bad it will be.



I plugged an external drive into the tablet's spare USB port, am watching CSI Miami now. Seems to play .avi files fine. I've put Tight VNC onto the main machine, and the Andriod VNC app that works with Tight VNC. I'll get my neighbour to show me how to get them to speak to each other. Used McDonald's WiFi last night, that worked fine, slow but worked.

It's like having a first PC again in learning terms. Thanks to all for the help, with the exception of that surly bastard ddraig of course. Shows a great level of character defect on his part, I would not be so petty as to refuse anyone help simply because I disagreed with them on a specific matter.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 30, 2011)

do fuck off, you are the one daming a whole faith as barbaric, then call me surly
go read a book as suggested

i will not derail this thread further, hope you can fix you massive character defect and be even a bit more enlightened in 2012


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 30, 2011)

ddraig said:


> do fuck off, you are the one daming a whole faith as barbaric, then call me surly
> go read a book as suggested
> 
> i will not derail this thread further, hope you can fix you massive character defect and be even a bit more enlightened in 2012



You really are a childish prat, aren't you? Adults generally manage to compartmentalise, you obviously cannot. Never mind, you will grow up eventually. As to character defects, you are a character defect.

What really is quite disturbing is your casual denial of free speech. It seems that speech is only permissible if it meets your approval. You really do need to realise that others have views too, they may differ from yours, and are equally valid to yours. Do grow up.

Edited to add:

You are a surly bastard, always have been, always will be. It is your absolute right to be so of course, not being a megalomaniac, I wouldn't dream of disallowing anyone their view or stance.

Furter edited to add:

If you are not a surly bastard, and it is so easy, why not just tell me how to transfer the files.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 30, 2011)

Sasaferrato said:


> I plugged an external drive into the tablet's spare USB port, am watching CSI Miami now. Seems to play .avi files fine. I've put Tight VNC onto the main machine, and the Andriod VNC app that works with Tight VNC. I'll get my neighbour to show me how to get them to speak to each other. Used McDonald's WiFi last night, that worked fine, slow but worked.



Great stuff, glad to hear it's working for you.

If you do get files that won't play then it's still likely to be codec related. Think of AVI as a container, the way things are put inside changes on what codec is used. That said I'd hope a tablet would supports most of the popular ones and sounds like it does.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 30, 2011)

Sasaferrato said:


> You really are a childish prat, aren't you? Adults generally manage to compartmentalise, you obviously cannot. Never mind, you will grow up eventually. As to character defects, you are a character defect.
> 
> What really is quite disturbing is your casual denial of free speech. It seems that speech is only permissible if it meets your approval. You really do need to realise that others have views too, they may differ from yours, and are equally valid to yours. Do grow up.
> 
> ...


does compartmentalise mean being able to make outlandish ridiculous statements, not back them up and then run away when called on it? as you seem to do that rather a lot on here, you can't even stand by your pathetic arguments which makes you a conceited coward.
if you could or even tried to back up your bullshit views then maybe you'd get more respect and help when you ask for it. see, if you argued for your views in a coherent way with facts then your view may be valid, as you do not then it just no basis bile and hate


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 30, 2011)

FFS sake keep it in politics.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 30, 2011)

ddraig said:


> does compartmentalise mean being able to make outlandish ridiculous statements, not back them up and then run away when called on it? as you seem to do that rather a lot on here, you can't even stand by your pathetic arguments which makes you a conceited coward.
> if you could or even tried to back up your bullshit views then maybe you'd get more respect and help when you ask for it. see, if you argued for your views in a coherent way with facts then your view may be valid, as you do not then it just no basis bile and hate



Go away you fool.

Edited to add:

Run away? Are you drunk or something. I posted replies on that thread until I got bored. Some of us have more to do than reply to the inane comments of assorted idiots. Again, you seem to think that your opinion matters to me, that is delusion on your part.

Anyway, as the man said, wrong thread. Typically pathetic internet stalking on your part though.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 30, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Great stuff, glad to hear it's working for you.
> 
> If you do get files that won't play then it's still likely to be codec related. Think of AVI as a container, the way things are put inside changes on what codec is used. That said I'd hope a tablet would supports most of the popular ones and sounds like it does.



I'm getting there. The quickest way to transfer content would be to stick it directly onto the micro SD card using the PC. Would that work? Can you recommend a good file manager for Android?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 30, 2011)

It would indeed. Quick is relative. I'm lazy and leave plugged in longer rather then taking the dam things out. 

I can't I'm afraid, I don't use my phone for films other then trying it for the wow factor when I got it and haven't had a need for one. However now you've got an Android device it's worth heading over to the bumper thread of people's apprecommendations. The register also has reviews of apps on their site, so could be worth going through the back ones.


----------

